
I will build your application in a month for $2000 - nexitive
I’m a React developer (over 15 years of programming experience altogether) starting my own JS boutique. I do not have any long-term assignments yet, so would love to build something for fun and portfolio.<p>A month is enough to build a MVP or develop existing application.<p>What you will get:
- A React application (web or mobile) with working Node.js backend
- 40-80 hours of my time in January
- whole ownership of the code
- help with server configuration and deployment<p>Please send me your ideas&#x2F;questions to marcin@nexitive.com. We could start next week.
======
larrymcp
Congrats on the domain name! I like the name and it's rare to be able to get
something catchy these days.

